# TEL AVIV | Museum of Art new wing



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Tel Aviv Museum of Art new wing 

architect Preston Scott Cohen


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very interesting form and skin. nice


----------

